# Knucklehead Dave twisted his right ankle and then pulls off his left boot



## mhyme71 (Jan 12, 2011)

My buddy asked me if i noticed this and i when back and looked with the dvr and he rolls his right ankle and then pulls off his left boot!! I tell ya what world we live in.


----------



## Roy Cobb (Jan 13, 2011)

*How about this one*

Yeah good catch, beat me to it. How about this one. The sky line can be seen rubbing up against the tree. After the girl falls the tree the skyline is way over to the left of the TV screen and the tree falls to the right. !!!!!


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw the right/left gaff but just figured they had a shot of him rolling the right ankle but weren't filming when he screwed up the other one. Actually think it was a shot from last season. Could be wrong.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jan 15, 2011)

Yup. I noticed the same thing also. I agree with the above post that they caught him rolling his right ankle, but film wasn't rolling for the left one where he really did the damage


----------

